

The Fictional Nuke Film That Won the Oscar for Best Documentary - smacktoward
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/the-fictional-nuke-film-that-won-the-oscar-for-best-documentary-b63b42798aeb

======
angersock
Another classic British film on the subject was _Threads_. It's basically
"Well, wow, we're rather boned while the US/NATO and the Soviets hash it out."

